# Linley Jig borer - $650 (Independence, KY)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 20, 2020)

Linley Jig borer - tools - by owner - sale
					

CALL ONLY Vintage Jig borer includes 8 collets and drill chuck single phase 220volt motor 650 obo if interested give my buddie Ray a call 8five9-five12-seven7one0 CALL ONLY if ad is up the item is...



					cincinnati.craigslist.org


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 21, 2020)

I read a book about Jig Borers. Very cool machines but not sure what they would be good for in the age of CNC....

John


----------



## Superburban (Oct 21, 2020)

Depends on the model, some are a giant step above a drill press.  That one has an X/Y table, which could be good for many. My Fosdick, Has a table that you could put an engine block on, then raise it from about 10" off the floor, to about 3 feet. Total spindle travel is about 30".  Is there any use for it for those that only know CNC, and cannot make anything from a manual machine? probably not.












						Fosdick 4bm
					

Here is my Fosdick 4BM. I picked this up a few years ago. it is the 4 head version. It came with one head attached, and the other three on skids.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 21, 2020)

Looks like quite the piece of kit. When I read about them it seemed like their main purpose was drilling very accurately placed holes which are now accomplished mainly on CNC. If I had the space I would have a bunch of machines that aren't common these days but alas my shop is tiny.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Superburban (Oct 21, 2020)

Thats interesting, I have also read that, but in my research, a lot of jig borers do not have the X/Y movement. The company I got mine from, added a plate with a ton of threaded holes, to be able to mount stops to get repeatability for drilling holes. I do not know what kind of business they were mainly doing. But they did say it was bought because of the table that could hold an engine block.


----------

